# Oh Albert.



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

It is story time.

My cat fat Albert thinks he is a clever little thing. He likes his food and will try at everything to get a "snack". Well today he tried to get into a cabinet that rolls around to see everything on it(its. Lazy susan) his canned food and hard food is in there along with dog treats and his treats. He loves getting into the dog treats. Well he somehow got it to move and squeeze in. What he didn't realize is that it shut him in. So when he finishes his destroying the food bags he realizes he is trapped. He started to meow and I found him and got him out. He sure was happy to get out. Well about 4 hours later he tries to get in..again!! My mom said "man he is not smart" my dad the says "apple dot fall far from the tree".....how rude!!!! So that is the Albert story of the night and some of the many things I go through with him! 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is just too funny!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Meals on wheels!


----------



## Justteri1000 (May 27, 2013)

*I'm not so sure*

Lol...thats funny.

He might be smarter than your Dad gives him credit for.


----------

